# Entrelac Baby Blanket



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

I love a yarn with long runs and entrelac patterns. I'm not, however, too fond of lots of color changes. This yarn was just the ticket as it changes colors on its own. It is a kit from Mary Maxim that comes with 5 balls of yarn and the pattern.

http://www.marymaxim.com/baby/afghans/rainbow-entrelac-baby-blanket.html?___store=usenglish

This is not a quick knit and took quite some time....about a month. I am a fast knitter and as I make a living selling patterns and finished items, I do spend a great deal of time in "my chair" knitting or hooking away!

I love how it turned out. The pattern calls for an I-cord edging, but I wanted a slightly larger border so a crochet hook and some single crocheted rows provided a nice edge without taking away from the lovely blanket itself.

The pattern is very well written and the color changes keep it interesting. You are actually only knitting 10 stitches at a time, so if you find you need to frog back, it is not so daunting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous... and the yarn colors really worked out well... I'm off to see if the yarn is available seperately for a couple of other projects I have in mind.... and they have a sale right now.... Thanks ....


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning. Lucky baby.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket! Maybe I'll have to try that entrelac thing after all.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Exquisite!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job, and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

If you are an entrelac virgin, you can go on YouTube and watch some VERY helpful videos before you jump in. Thanks for the note.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

That's amazing, very unusual, lovely snuggly and cuddly looking


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

ooh that is so lovely - those pastel colours- gorgeous


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket,beautiful colours,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## simplyme (Jul 31, 2012)

So beautiful. Love it.


----------



## catcrazy (Oct 20, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

ok went and checked out, how many balls of yarn are in the kit,i may buy the kit but i'm thinking mabe more of these blankets only need 1 pattern,thanks


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry went back and reread yor post, dah 5 balls thanks anyway


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely... it is one of the nicest enterlac blankets I have seen. Nice work.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very stunning love the color sequence.....


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm in awe!


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you. I love your profile saying! :lol:


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your blanket is stunning!! I really appreciate the link and the kit is on sale for only $29.99!!!! I love it!!


----------



## barbarapreston (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks really great -love the colours-I knitted one for a granddaughter's arrival they do take a while


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your blanket is stunning! The colors and the entrelac design go together so well! Great work!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Amazing work and the colours are beautiful!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job, your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks really complex Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love anything entrelac, that is just beautiful!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice ... you did a beautiful job on it! :thumbup:


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! Stunning, beautiful, and a work of art! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

That is SOOO beatiful.
Thank you .
I am not there yet but ....I will be
Love


----------



## emeraldgoddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love those colours .I really must try doing that entrelac some time .


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG-amazing!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, someday I am going to attempt intrelac, such an interesting look.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

that is wonderful! Do I have enough focus these days to try enterlac?????? You certainly conquered the technique. Its a beautiful blanket. Joan 8060


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

it is really beautiful and in my opinion ( for what it is worth) that it was well worth the effort. Lovely color combinations


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

creative design said:


> If you are an entrelac virgin, you can go on YouTube and watch some VERY helpful videos before you jump in. Thanks for the note.


I am one, some day, it is on the list of things to try, but that list gets longer and longer the more I am on here.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love your blanket!!!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

creative design said:


> I love a yarn with long runs and entrelac patterns. I'm not, however, too fond of lots of color changes. This yarn was just the ticket as it changes colors on its own. It is a kit from Mary Maxim that comes with 5 balls of yarn and the pattern.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/baby/afghans/rainbow-entrelac-baby-blanket.html?___store=usenglish
> 
> ...


MUST get some of this yarn. I recently made an entrelac blanket on my Brother 260. It took the better part of two weeks and was a standard bed size.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Would love o make to make. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, I need to repent--I'm coveting. What a beautiful blanket! Love, love, love.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can get that yarn in the UK?


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I love that! The baby who gets that is lucky indeed.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

whataknitwit said:


> Does anyone know if you can get that yarn in the UK?


It is Mary Maxim's own yarn, comes in many color combinations and it is very pretty: http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

That's Amazing! Beautiful colours and beautifully made, congratulations.

I want to be able to do that


----------



## mageaz (Aug 21, 2012)

It turned out beautifully, soft colors for a baby. Great idea for the border. Congratulations!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Surprisingly easy!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That is the most beautiful blanket I have ever seen.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very beautiful. Just love the colors. Great job.


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Being an entrelac virgin, I just added this to my wish list. Looks like this would be a good starter blanket.

Love your blanket and colors. You did a great job.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

That is so lovely!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Very Nice! I like your edging, it really brings all the colors together


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, I love this! Beautiful! It looks so warm and cozy. Great work.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. All your hard work paid off.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

That is absolutely wonderful. The colors are fabulous. I tried Entrelac. Couldn't quit get the hang of it. I am going to have to go back and try again....Lovely


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a very beautiful baby blanket. It will last for many years. Great job. Love the colors.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Love the edge you used as it frames it very well.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have bought this kit to make a blanket for a baby due in March. Hope mine looks as good as yours.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! The perfect yarn for entrelac!

Hazel


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful! I love the soft colors used in the yarn! It looks like it would be very warm and cuddly too!! Beautiful!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

diziescott said:


> That is a beautiful blanket! Maybe I'll have to try that entrelac thing after all.


Exactly my thought!! Lovely blanket.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice. I have spent some time this last week learning and knitting along with a video from very pink. I don't have it down yet but making progress little by little. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very special blanket! I love the colors, it makes one happy just looking at it. The edging makes a perfect frame. Now I want more grandchildren.....


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the back of the blanket?

I'd like to see how it works up on the back before I order the kit.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Love the colours.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That truly is beautiful! I learned entrelac, but the constant picking up stitches was just hard on my head and I gave up. Very well done!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! (all the other words have been taken!) Gaynell


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!! Great work and color choices!!


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW!! I love it! I just went online and ordered it. I hope I can do as good of a job as you did.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

well I've been itching to try entrelac so I just ordered it. Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is so pretty, these colors works so well together, you did great


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful. The yarn looks like such fun to use. I love entrelac and made a baby blanket last year with Disney colors. If you can knit backwards, and you can, it will make it much easier to do, enabling one to stop twisting the blanket around to purl back. Try it...


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy nice love your colours


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats a winner...just beautiful.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

It's beautiful. I'm anxious to try entrelac but since I'm a crocheter and not an experienced knitter I'm going to do it in crochet - after Christmas.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty! I do 'love' the entrelac pattern but cannot seem to give up my lace knitting which is so much faster to do.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I just love this. The colors are wonderful. I would like to use that yarn and do a crochet Entrelac blanket.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

this is absolutely breathtaking. I've recently and finally learned how to do the entrelac and I'm having so much fun with it. I'm even tackling a full afghan. It's turning out just fine. Love your work and your colors.... thanks for sharing


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

The baby who receives this blanket, is one lucky dude. Great choice of yarn. And the color is so right.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful and I love that yarn!!!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

That's Beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Brilliant knitting, brilliant colours, perfect!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful. 
I haven't tried Enterlac yet, maybe after Christmas. My neice is expecting her first, this would be perfect.


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

cute


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That is beautiful and I love the colourway. 
I have to get back to doing entrelac. I made a sweater for a friend many years ago before the pattern had the name entrelac! I was just called 'woven look sweater' but I no longer have the pattern...


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Love it and the colors are great. I need to learn how to do that stitch, I keep putting it off and then I see a picture and want to do it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! The variegated yarn eliminates the problem
of running out of a color. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!! I love the colors and you did such a beautiful job. I may have to order one of those kits. Thanks for posting.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

FYI to anyone who wants to make this blanket. Mary Maxim has the kit on sale right now for $29.99. The kit comes with 5 balls of yarn and the yarn is on sale if you just bought the yarn for $6.99 per ball. So it is less expensive right now to buy the kit even if you just want the yarn!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! I've never tried entrelac, but this makes me want to give it a shot. Some new mom is going to be absolutely thrilled to wrap her little one in that gorgeous blanket.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

How beautiful!! Very envious of who ever is fortunate to receive this.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

This is an absolutely beautiful blanket.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. The colors are wonderful. Love it.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

beautiful yarn, it looks really harder than it is! I haven't tried it as yet, but without having to change colors, I might be tempted to give it a try!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow that's gorgeous. I can only manage 1 colour


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so pretty looks like Easter, great work :thumbup:


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautifully made blanket, did you have to line the back? I just wondered.


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it's in the original post...

It is a kit from Mary Maxim that comes with 5 balls of yarn and the pattern.

http://www.marymaxim.com/baby/afghans/rainbow-entrelac-baby-blanket.html?___store=usengli...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Gorgeous. Great colors, great job.


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

This is only one color....no colors changes! The yarn does all the work!

sheila


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

really love the colors and how they came out with entrelac knitting.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its so pretty the colors are wondertful & you did a perfect job!


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you! Stay dry!


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I get an error message whenI use this link.
I can access the site directly but get an error when I try to navigate from the homepage ...Magento 404 is the error....any ideas?


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Try using the link in the original message

http://www.marymaxim.com/baby/afghans/rainbow-entrelac-baby-blanket.html?___store=usenglish


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the pattern one that is simple enough to make larger? I am curious for the purpose of making a throw for myself.


----------



## wanttobe (Nov 2, 2012)

I love this


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

Carole, well, I'm not sure. The pattern from Mary Maxim does give a gauge but does not give stitches in multiples. I hope this helps.

sheila


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> Is the pattern one that is simple enough to make larger? I am curious for the purpose of making a throw for myself.


You can make it as large as you like. You would just be putting more triangles on the base row and knitting more rows. I ordered this pattern kit basically to get the yarn. I love yarn and wanted brighter colors so they let me switch the pastel rainbow yarn for the brighter yarn called "Cut Glass." It is less expensive to buy the kit that comes with 5 balls of yarn (the kit is on sale), than it is to buy the yarn alone.

I'm thinking of making my two granddaughters entrelac scarves with the yarn.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

So so lovely! Beautifully neat work and I love the colours! I have been meaning to try entrelac crochet, but have been wary of how long it will take. But your work has inspired me. Thank you. Bless you.


----------



## creative design (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd love to see a photo of that Cut Glass yarn knitted up as the site only shows the yarn as a skein!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

creative design said:


> I'd love to see a photo of that Cut Glass yarn knitted up as the site only shows the yarn as a skein!


I will post pics when I get them done. Got several projects in line before them tho. However, the yarn is gorgeous, and I might not be able to wait and may put them ahead of the other projects! :mrgreen:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, that's just fantastic!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking. I like.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, love the soft colours


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow !!! what a great piece of work.


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

I cannot get the Mary Maxim pattern as there is a message for not being available. Bea


----------



## EllaN79 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

